# Sunroof Issues -



## Jeffmiller32 (Oct 12, 2010)

I am new to this site, I tried finding some sunroof postings but was unsuccessful. Hopefully this post is not redundant. I have been searching the internet for months trying to find a solution to my sunroof problem. 

Here it is... I bought a used Pathfinder. It is a 2001 LE. I live in Juneau and bought it on a cold, rainy day. I did not bother checking the sunroof since it was raining, I certainly noticed it and thought it was a nice luxury to have. Any how, it does not work. No power whatsoever. When I push the button in any direction there is nothing at all. No whinning, or noises, the lights dont dim or anything. What perplexes me is that everything else around it works. The maplights, the temp/compass are all operational and in the same location. There is not a sunroof relay or anything like. I have found that out from previous posts and other websites. I checked every single fuse multiple times and everything was good. I am stuck on where to go next. Any suggestions? BTW, my clock is not working either. I have a aftermarket stereo that is installed. It was a hack job too, they did a horrible job and did not buy the wire harness adapters and just cut into the harness. I have a feeling that maybe that has something to do with the sunroof not working. Not sure though.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 98 patty (Jun 9, 2007)

my 98 has a fuse.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Per service manual, this is the order of repair for your symptom:

1) Check 7.5A fuse #11 in fuse block, 40A fusible link (letter "F" in fuse and fusible link box), and M145 circuit breaker. Turn ignition switch "ON" and verify positive battery voltage @ terminals 2 and 3 of power window relay and terminal 1 of sunroof motor.

2) Check power window relay ground circuit.

3) Check sunroof motor ground circuit.

4) Check power window relay.

5) Check wire between sunroof motor and power window relay. 

6) Check sunroof switch.

7) Check harness between sunroof switch and sunroof motor.

8) Check sunroof motor.

System Description 

OUTLINE 
Electric sunroof system consists of


Sunroof switch 
Sunroof motor 
Power window relay 
Smart entrance control unit
Smart entrance control unit controls retained power operation.

OPERATION 
The sunroof can be opened or closed and tilted up or down with the sunroof switch.

AUTO OPERATION 
The power sunroof AUTO feature makes it possible to open and close the sunroof without holding the sunroof switch in the down or up position.

RETAINED POWER OPERATION 
When the ignition switch is turned to OFF position from ON or START position, power is supplied for 45 seconds 


to power window relay terminal 2 
from smart entrance control unit terminal 5. Ground is always supplied 
to power window relay terminal 1 
through body grounds.
When power and ground are supplied, power window relay continues to be energized, and the electrical sunroof can be operated.

The retained power operation is canceled when the driver or passenger side door is opened.

INTERRUPTION DETECTION FUNCTION 
The CPU of sunroof motor monitors the sunroof motor operation and the sunroof position (full closed or other) for sunroof by the signals from encoder and limit switch in sunroof motor.

When sunroof motor detects interruption during the following close operation,


automatic close operation when ignition switch is in the "ON " position 
automatic close operation during retained power operation sunroof switch controls the motor for open and the sunroof will operate about 150 mm (5.91 in) .


----------

